# Quartz O&w?



## ChainWhip (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello all! I'm new to this forum, but am wondering if there were any Quartz O&W diver style watches produced?

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi welcome to :rltb:

I have never heard of one, so 99% sure there isn't one h34r:

Some one else might know different 

Mike


----------



## ChainWhip (Dec 28, 2008)

That's what I thought as well, but I saw these recently:

Seller claims they're quartz so either he doesn't know what he's talking about or they're something else entirely.

/me puzzled


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I have to say, they look like Kronos models to me - they're definitely not O&W...


----------



## ChainWhip (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks! I suppose Kronos and O&W used the same off-the-shelf dials?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kronos and O&W did not use the same dials. Those watches pictured may be branded Kronos or something else or unbranded. I would say those are certainly Chinese made.

Later,

William


----------

